# *high noon* nachts?



## sister_in_act (29. Apr. 2010)

hallo

mir ist aufgefallen, daß hier nächtens um 3'00 uhr nichts mehr erreichbar ist:
>>Server ist ausgelastet<<

gibts noch mehr *nachteulen*, denen das  passiert?
oder bin ich die einzige, die hier hier *betthupferl* nochmal  besuchen möchte..

grüssle vom sonnigen hunsrück

ulla


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: *high noon* nachts?*

Servus Ulla

Leider bin ich zu dieser Zeit schon im "Land der Träume" ...

Aber ich verschiebe mal deinen Beitrag in den Support .... hier gehts unter


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: *high noon* nachts?*

Oh Jessas. 0300 Uhr morgens  Nö, nö. 2 Stunden später klingelt mein Wecker ja scho.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: *high noon* nachts?*

Ich denke mal das die Datensicherungsskripte anlaufen, die fressen nun mal Ressourcen

Aber......


Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Joachim (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: *high noon* nachts?*

Hi,

kurz und knapp - da läuft die Datenbanksicherung, glaub um die 7-8GB zur Zeit, das dauert halt und muss auch sein. 

Auf irgendeine Zeit müssen wir das Backup ja legen und 3.00 ist ja ehr Schlafenszeit...


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: *high noon* nachts?*

jaja, ihr habt gut lachen

würde auch gern schlafen können, wenn ich könnte...
aber einer muß ja hier schließlich licht ausmachen und türen schließen, gelle

nur....der kontrollgang wird mir ja verwehrt

 ulla

@ joachim : PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
haben sich unsere posts grad gekreuzt


----------



## Suse (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: *high noon* nachts?*

Nee Ulla,
ist mir neulich auch passiert.
War so ca. 3.20 Uhr.
Manchmal klappt das mit dem Schlafen einfach nicht so wie es sollte...


----------

